# Check out my new pet



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2014)

I got a new blue crayfish yesterday. I've been looking for one of these for awhile, they are very interesting pets.
She is starting to build her home. She will move stone and the plants around until she has a secure home.







and a short video
View My Video

EDIT: Picked up another blue cray. This is a different species, he will be a bit smaller.


----------



## lsg (Oct 17, 2014)

She should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Jencat (Oct 17, 2014)

How cool!  I've never seen a blue crayfish.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2014)

She is really neat to watch but is so shy that she's hiding a lot right now. I can't wait until she is adult, they get really bright blue as they age.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 17, 2014)

Awww shes so sweet! 
Name her Etouffee!!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 18, 2014)

She's cool!  What do you feed her, and what region is she native to?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 18, 2014)

She will eat just about anything but so far she really likes chicken and zucchini. She will most likely eat all the fish and snails too but thats ok. Her species is native to Florida, they are brown naturally. The blue is a genetic mutation bred for the pet trade.


----------



## katsntx (Oct 18, 2014)

How do you know it's a girl?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 18, 2014)

Because she doesn't have boy parts http://iz.carnegiemnh.org/crayfish/images/How_to_sex_a_crayfish.jpg


----------



## katsntx (Oct 18, 2014)

I soooo want to say something right now.  LOL... but I shall refrain!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 18, 2014)

Aww, I love critters!  I would name her Crillie Holiday, because she's a crustacean with the blues.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 18, 2014)

She is beautiful!  Are they difficult to come by?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2014)

They are uncommon here but I live in a small town with only a couple mom & pop pets stores. I called 6 pet stores in a big city before I found one that had them in stock.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 19, 2014)

So is so darn cute!!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 28, 2014)

Got another crayfish. Picture added to first post.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 29, 2014)

That is too freaking awesome! I wish I could have one but I think my family would try to put it in the pot.. :/


----------

